# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Halidor  opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Halidor 
czy ktoś stosował ten lek na zaburzenie krążenia mózgowego ?? czy pomaga ??

----------


## aros5

Wskazania: Zaburzenia krążenia mózgowego. Choroby związane ze skurczem naczyń obwodowych (skurcze tętnic po zakrzepie żył głębokich, pooperacyjne i pourazowe zaburzenia krążenia, dolegliwości bólowe kończyn).
Możliwe skutki uboczne: Może wystąpić: suchość w jamie ustnej, osłabienie, zawroty głowy, nudności, uczucie pełności w nadbrzuszu, brak łaknienia, biegunka, tachykardia ("kołatanie serca"), zaburzenia oddawanie moczu (szczególnie u pacjentów  z przerostem gruczołu krokowego, u których może nastąpić zatrzymanie moczu), zmniejszenie liczby lekukocytów. Ponadto: pobudzenie, bezsenność, zaburzenia chodu, drżenia mięśniowe, splątanie, omamy (zmniejszenie dawki zwykle złagodzi te objawy).   Występowanie po zastosowaniu leku takich działań niepożądanych jak np. zawroty głowy, splątanie, stwarza niebezpieczeństwo związane z prowadzeniem pojazdów oraz obsługą maszyn.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja mama stosowała ten lek i pomaga, ale miała często bóle i zawroty głowy. Czasami miała również problemy ze snem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Czy na zziębnięte palce ktoś próbował go stosować. bo ja mam go zaleconego. Jeśli coś wiadomo to prosze o info.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam krytyczne niedokrwienie prawej dolnej kończyny, po trzech m-cach leczenia wesseldue w szpitalu dostałem Halidor, który biorę ponad pół roku. Zauważyłem zahamowanie rozwoju miażdżycy, nie mam bóli przestankowych.....opinia bardzo przychylna.

----------

